# Ammonia...when should I worry



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I did an ammonia check and was sitting somewhere between 1-1.5 ppm..... I added some more stress zyme and wait for things to level out??


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

You should worry whenever the level is over 0ppm, as you already know, but at 1.5ppm i don't think i would worry a ton, especially if the fish isn't flashing or anything. If the tank has already cycled, you should look over the tank really well for rotting food or anything else that can cause ammo issues. Water changes will help to lower the ammo until you can find the issue. On a tank that hasn't cycled all you can do is 10-20% daily water changes and wait, or jack some established bio media from a friend or lfs to add to your filter.


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Plowboy said:


> You should worry whenever the level is over 0ppm, as you already know, but at 1.5ppm i don't think i would worry a ton, especially if the fish isn't flashing or anything. If the tank has already cycled, you should look over the tank really well for rotting food or anything else that can cause ammo issues. Water changes will help to lower the ammo until you can find the issue. On a tank that hasn't cycled all you can do is 10-20% daily water changes and wait, or jack some established bio media from a friend or lfs to add to your filter.


thanks man ..


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

no problem. I hope it helps. GL finding the issue


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

give us a update on this also if the problem continues. there are still a few things that can help out. excellent post Plowboy


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Well ...I might have rushed my tank along a little bit I know you should'nt but I lacked some patience ..lol. I have started to siphon out water from a well established 10 gallon tank and transfering to my other tank. I will keep doing this every other day or so until it starts to drop. The tank in question is in its fourth week of the cycle I think I should be getting there soon ...I mean the cycle should be complete.. Looking back I should have waited a little loger before I put my little guys in, but they have grown and seem happy nevertheless.. I think I'm sitting a little less than 1.0 ppm now ..thanks


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It would be good to check your nitrites too. If there are any, add a couple table spoons of salt to your tank. Any salt will do, but aquarium/iodine free salt is the best.

The tank's water doesn't contain much of the type of bacteria you need. Actual media from another tank is best. Transferring media probably won't help a ton since your tank has already been running for 4 weeks and the bacteria should be there and multiplying by now. It still never hurts though


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Someone correct me if Im wrong but Amonia levels are more hazordous with lower PH levels right? 1-1.5ppm I dont see doing any harm. So say your reading your ammonia levels and your ph is at 6.8 your fish will be fine but if the PH were to be at 6 or lower the ammonia has a more negative effect. Swore I read that somewhere.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ ph does affect the toxicity of ammonia, but it's worse for higher pH's not lower. Higher temperatures will also make it more toxic.


----------

